# minnow saver



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

I have to drive at least 20 miles to buy minnows and there are no bait shops on my way to the lake I want to fish. I pride myself in stealing every good idea I have ever run across so when I saw my neighbor, Don, using this for ice fishing I immediatly built one of my own.


It fits down the hole in the ice and is anchored to the bottom. There is styrafoam in the top so it floats. It comes apart at the coupling and you put the minnows inside and leave them under the ice when you are gone. The holes allow the water to circulate and keep the minnows healthy. When you come out fishing you clear out the hole and reach down with a hook, catch the handel, pull them out, and put them in a regular minnow pail while you are fishing. I only buy minnows a few times a year. :happy:


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

It looks like it could use more holes unless you only have couple of dozen minnows.

That system would be great for not temperature stressing the minnows like happens when they go from inside to outside and back.


----------



## coup (Feb 28, 2007)

great idea............


----------



## nickvree (Sep 26, 2012)

My luck I'd forget what hole they were down


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

I went out ice fishing yesterday. It works just like it is supposed to. I put a big scoop of crappie minnows and 2 big scoops of fatheads in it when I left. There are holes all the way around it on a one inch grid, 6 inches long. They should be enough.

Forgot to say, it's down a hole in my ice fishing house. I can usually find the house.


----------



## OkieDavid (Jan 15, 2007)

Consider adding in a "half a hand full" of dry dog food so they'll have something to eat on while you are gone. It doubles as "baiting a hole" since a lot of it will break down and escape from the holder.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

I visited a neighboring ice fishing house the last time I was out there. The owner had a slightly different twist on the minnow saver. He made his without the floatation so it sinks. Then he drilled a hole outside his house but right next to one inside the house. He tied a rope to a stick that is long enough to go across the outside hole and the other end of the rope to the minnow saver. Then he lowered the saver down the outside hole and set the stick across it to keep the saver from going all the way to the bottom. He lets this freeze in. When he wants to get the minnow saver he takes a rod with a hook in the end and puts it down the inside hole, snags the saver, and pulls it up the inside hole. 

I think I like my system better. I can see the day when the ice gets so thick that he won't be able to snag the saver. I have drilled a hole where the auger went as far down as it could and didn't get through. He also cuts the rope at the end of the season or if he's moving and leaves the piece there.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Wait till an otter comes along and plays with his new white toy.


----------

